# Metal rattle/vibration from the engine on my TTS



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Guys,

I've noticed when I start up my car there's a metal sounding rattle or vibration coming from the engine. Sounds like a loose washer or something vibrating. Can't work it out. Also notice it when driving sometimes.

I'd never noticed before as always drive with music on. Is this a common fault and would Audi do anything if I took the car in to be looked at?

Adam


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Could it be the hydraulic tappets getting up to pressure perhaps..?


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Think I have the same on mine, if it's a slightly higher pitched but light rattle noise (best way I can describe it) from about 1,00 to 2,500 RPM. The TTS I test drove had exactly the same noise as the Mrs commented on it at the time.

I'm sure there was a post on here about wastegate rod noise being the cause (may have been on Audiworld forum). Apparently a common issue with Audi stating it is the normal engine noise.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Same issue on the S3, a lot of discussion on it here:

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/1- ... pm.214068/

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/rt ... le.242764/

As you will see on those threads Audi is being less than helpful.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

can_quattro said:


> Same issue on the S3, a lot of discussion on it here:
> 
> http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/1- ... pm.214068/
> 
> ...


Seems to be the same issue I'm having. It's not too much of a problem as I drive with music so cannot hear it.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I've noticed the same on my TTS and was wondering what to do about it - I guess nothing...


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

This is an ongoing issue on the 8V S3's

Like a metal brushing noise on low acceleration from low revs... Audi-sport.net forums post go on forever!

I was dissapointed when I pickup my S3 and drove it 100 yards to notice it...never will get fixed as it's a "charactoristic of the engine" according to Audi.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've just noticed this metal rattle this morning but it was very very difficult to hear..only because I know the problem otherwise I think no one can notice it!


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

I have noticed it too. I won't worry now if it is a characteristic of the engine


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I think mine is developing this.

Very feint tinny vibration, like one of those flimsy heat shields is touching on something


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine has always had this, Audi don't want to hear about it. Which is ironic as I hear about it every time I drive. It's a characteristic. Obviously.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Today,checking my engine if everything was in order, I found this possible cause of rattle..
It protect the abs unit but is not fixed, it can touch one of its tubes and since is close to the turbo, maybe the vibrations are more in that position.
Try to put something between the cover and the tube then try the car


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Got the same metallic sound upon acceleration. The master tech heard it while on the test drive and its booked in to get looked at. However with the wheel hubs getting painted and new strut mounts installed at the same time, I'm not hopeful they'll look fully into the metallic noise. 
Manu - will have a look at that on mine but I'm hearing the noise best on perfectly flat roads with no vibrations felt in the cabin. Can hear it clearest when no other noises.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

For who has the noise from inside the car, just a coincidence maybe but, after I took out the mmi last days, it happened to hear this famous vibration from the glove box...a lot of cables are in there..
Worth a try to pull it out
Anyway, if I hear it, is in dynamic as far as I remember so maybe are the cables or maybe not


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

It's a well documented 'problem' with that engine. Had exactly the same on my 8v S3 and it went away after 5,000 miles or so. Haven't got it yet on my TTS, but fully expect the metallic sound to start at some point. Never really bothered me to be honest. Lots of threads on Forums about it.


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

Not got it on my TTs but waste gate flutter is common on a lot of turbo engines , my previous BMW 335i coupe had horrendous watergate rattles it was so loud it sounded like the exhausts were falling of, it was actually embarrassing. BWM characteristic of the engine until out of warranty then oh your turbos require replacing [smiley=bigcry.gif] but there was a simple solution the waste gate rod could be adjusted and there was a how to on the web , general consensus was the threaded rod was backing its self out over time the BWM fix was to replace the actuator at which time they adjusted the rod.......


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

@*MarcF-TT* did they solve the rattle?

I have the same issue with my TTS. Not the quality standard you are expecting from a high-end car.
It is not that annoying for me because I have always music on  but if it can be fixed..


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Was only in the last two weeks Glasgow Audi had the car in again overnight to replace the rear strut mounts (was a banging noise going over bumps) and to re-look at the metallic noise. I asked them to keep it in overnight so they could properly look at the noise.

The result - "characteristic of the engine".


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you for your update!  
Unfortunately, Audi's reaction is no surprise (reading the same reaction on a lot of Audi S3 forums).

I love my TTS, but I doubt whether my next car will be an Audi (for several reasons). I also need to paint my wheelhubs because of the rust...


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Mine has done this since new, its just a quiet noise, sort of like the sound of a steel ballbearing rolling down a sheet of glass.

It doesn't bother me much but I would prefer it if it wasn't there, it sounds kind of cheap.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

The noise doesn't bother me however I wanted the garage to look at it in case there was a fault. A metallic noise is usually never a good sign if something is grinding away causing damage!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

MarcF-TT said:


> Was only in the last two weeks Glasgow Audi had the car in again overnight to replace the rear strut mounts (was a banging noise going over bumps) and to re-look at the metallic noise. I asked them to keep it in overnight so they could properly look at the noise.
> 
> The result - "characteristic of the engine".


How did you get them to acknowledge the issue? My dealer's master tech says it's just a feature of the sport suspension!


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Apparently it's a known fault (said someone else on this forum) and it should be replaced at the first service.

Pretty sure if you phone them and say others have had the rear strut mounts replaced with a revised part (TTS only), they'll be able to find it on their system. I'd give you the part number but it's not listed on my warranty sheet.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Piker Mark said:


> It's a well documented 'problem' with that engine. Had exactly the same on my 8v S3 and it went away after 5,000 miles or so. Haven't got it yet on my TTS, but fully expect the metallic sound to start at some point. Never really bothered me to be honest. Lots of threads on Forums about it.


Just to add to my previous above, but I'm now at 4,000 miles with my TTS, no rattle yet  It started with my S3 at about the 1500 mile mark...


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi,

I couldn't find any recent updates on this. I have a TTS roadster coming up 3 years, 12,000 miles and it has just started to make this rattle in the last few days. Do Audi have a fix for this?

I had a vw roadside technician out and he thought it was the turbo settling in. Anyone else had this?


----------

